# Membership List?



## DanMcG (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok I admit I'm still having trouble with the new format, but thats me. Can some one point me in the right direction to the membership list , if there is one.

I'd like to send a PM but I can't find an addy for the person.

Thanks Dan


----------



## eman (Oct 17, 2010)

find a post w/ this member in it and just click on his name Then ya can pm.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Bob, I did know that but I liked the list better. it was easier then looking for their last post.

Good to know  it's not here and I just can't find it, that makes me feel a little better


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 17, 2010)

We have no member list that is viewable to members. You can type their name in the search box and hit search that should bring up some threads they have posted in.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 17, 2010)

If you search the members name in the search bar you can get to their profile that way.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 17, 2010)

Didn't we used to have a box showing who was on line at any given time?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 17, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Didn't we used to have a box showing who was on line at any given time?




thats on the home page on the right side of the page about half way down


----------

